# Backup FreeBSD - On CD-R's or DVD's ?



## Ronaldr (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello All,

I'm looking into backing up a FreeBSD drive onto some CD's or DVD's So I can Load it up on a separate hard drive.

I've used Acronis and DataLifeGaurd Tools from Western Digital on windows systems, but apparently they do not work for FreeBSD.

Does Anyone have a good suggestion on doing this ?ï¿½e


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 24, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=185

simply write your file system dumps to cd/dvd

to make and write CD/DVD use:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195


----------



## Ronaldr (Jul 24, 2009)

Seems the disk to disk one would be pretty easy ? Since thats pretty much what Im trying to do.

So do I just put in the 2nd hard drive, boot the system as normal and run the commands below ?
*
Update 1
Moving system*
You can move system from disk to disk on fly with



```
$ newfs -U /dev/ad2s1a
$ mount /dev/ad2s1a.... /target
$ cd /target
$ dump -0Lauf - /dev/ad1s1a  | restore -rf -
```

you can do the same using sudo


```
$ sudo echo
$ sudo dump -0Lauf - /dev/ad1s1a  | sudo restore -rf -
```


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 24, 2009)

yes.....
But I'd prefer using su, and from there run these commands (without sudo) [That's my personal taste. lol]....


----------



## Ronaldr (Jul 27, 2009)

do you think I'll run into any problems once I remove the 1st hard drive ? do I need to copy a MBR or anything like that ?


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 27, 2009)

There was some command to install MBR under FreeBSD, but I don't remember, try searching forum


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2009)

You can use fdisk(8) or boot0cfg(8). The first will install a simple MBR just to boot fbsd, the latter will install the bootmanager.


----------

